# spambot imitations



## ben909 (Oct 10, 2021)

i thought it would be fun to have a thread to impersonate spambots

lets avoid real links, but  blue text should work


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 10, 2021)

I CAN'T BELIEVE I DID THAT! CLICK *HERE* FOR ULTRA FAST WEIGHT LOSS!! YOU WON'T BELIEVE HOW WE DID IT!!!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 10, 2021)

*Attention Children!*

The Steven Universe Gems need your help in the fight against evil.

Show us your inner gem type, so we can help you harness your powers!. Don't know? Here's how to find out.

Your parents credit card number, the expiration date, and the three numbers on the back.

*Help us save the world!*


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 10, 2021)

Hello.


----------



## Outré (Oct 10, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE I DID THAT! CLICK *HERE* FOR ULTRA FAST WEIGHT LOSS!! YOU WON'T BELIEVE HOW WE DID IT!!!


Guess how many times I tried to click that HERE button before I realized it was all a hoax. I mean I knew what I was getting into with this thread but I half expected it to send me to some weird page or something that you thought no one would want to see. Haha


----------



## ben909 (Oct 11, 2021)

SAVE HUNDREDS ON YOUR INSURANCE WITH THIS SIMPLE TRICK


 (i know its more click bait then a spambot...)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 11, 2021)

FREE HOT SINGLES IN YOUR AREA!!!!!


----------

